# Using a GA16DE head on a GA15(carb) block



## crossbreed (Jan 5, 2007)

I am thinking of using a GA16 head on a GA15 block. The head will be Fuel Injected but the block was from a carb engine. I would like to know if the bore size on the 1.6 head will be larger than the 1.5's, (and reduce compression). Is this wise to do?

thanks


----------



## PuPPiesonAciD (Feb 4, 2007)

About the bore of the ga15, i really dont know which one is, the ga16de has 76mm bore.

Anyway, i think u can't do the head swap for 2 reasons. 

First one is the oil line for the VTC, you will need to solve this problem, because this line feeds also the first camshaft bracket, if you dont feed the line the camshaft will be oilless. 

Second reason is the headgaskets. Head gaskests are different, they have different oil lines pattern, also because the VTC absence.

hope you can solve your problem, and let us know the solution

greetings!!


----------

